# تمثال السيد المسيح في البرازيل ( معالم مسيحية )



## Son Ava Karas (24 فبراير 2012)

*تمثال السيد المسيح في البرازيل ( معالم مسيحية )​​






​

 المسيح الفادي (Portuguese: Cristo Redentor)، هو تمثال ضخم على طراز فن "آرت ديكو" للسيد المسيح بمدينة ريو دي جانيرو بالبرازيل. يبلغ ارتفاع التمثال 32 متراً (125 قدماً)، ويزن 1000 طن ويقع على قمة جبل كوركوفادو (710 متراً) بالحديقة القومية لغابة تيجوكا، مطلاً على المدينة.​




 
 ويعتبر التمثال رمز قوي للمسيحية كما أنه أصبح أيقونة للمدينة. ويعد واحدا من عجائب الدنيا السبع الجديدة.​ 
 

 
 التاريخ​ 
 يعتبر تمثال المسيح الفادي رمزا للبرازيل كلها اليوم. وقد دشن قبل 75 عاما على جبل كوركوفادو في ريو دو جانيرو كوركوفادو الذي يرتفع عن سطح البحر 710 امتار.​ 
 

 
 وهو   من ابرزالأماكن السياحية في ريو دو جانيرو (8،1   مليون سائح في السنة).   في عام 1859، وصل القس بيدرو ماريا بوس القادم من   مدينة البندقية إلى   مدينة ريودي جانيرو وأذهله جمال جبل كوركوفادو واقترح   يومها بناء أي معلم   كنسي عليه تكريماً للأميرة إيزابيل، وهو ما روج فكرة   صنع تمثال ضخم   للمسيح يستطيع الجميع مشاهدته في مدينة ريودي جانيرو   الجميلة. 

التمثال من تصميم البرازيلي هيتور داسلفا كوستا ونحت   الفنان   الفرنسي بول لاندوسكي الذي عمل فيه خمس سنوات قبل الانتهاء منه   في 12   أكتوبر 1931.

ومنذ ذلك التاريخ أصبح التمثال رمزاً للمدينة وحفاوة   البرازيليين   واستقبالهم الدافئ للضيف. يبلغ باع التمثال من أقصاه لأقصاه 28   متراً   وفيه كنيسة صغيرة في أسفله. ويوفر التمثال للزائرين إطلالات رائعة   على   مدينة ريودي جانيرو والخليج وجبل شوغارلوف وشاطئي كوباكابانا  وإبانيما.​ 
 

 
 



 
 

 



 





 









​*​


----------



## tamav maria (24 فبراير 2012)

روووووووووووووعه
عقبال مصر لما يكون فيها تمثال
للسيد المسيح اكبر من ده
شكرا للصور


----------



## rania79 (29 فبراير 2012)

الله حلو اوووووووووووووووووووووى
ميرسى ليك


----------



## marcelino (29 فبراير 2012)

جميل اوى​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 فبراير 2012)

جميييل اوي
شكرااا للصور


----------



## johna&jesus (16 أبريل 2012)

_*جميل ربنا يبركيك
*_​


----------



## چاكس (16 أبريل 2012)

صور جميلة
شكرا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 أبريل 2012)

*من اروع التماثيل في العالم
شكرا ليك اخي​*


----------

